# ipad et clé 3G ?



## arnowood (4 Décembre 2010)

bonjour j ai deux question 
puis e utiliser un ipad 3G (sans abonnment donc) avec un clé classique orange 3G sans abonnement (avec achet de credit online ?)

ma seconde question
puis je acheté un ipad non 3G et ajouté une clé orange 3G+ routeur wifi. et connecté l ipad en wifi vers ma clé routeur 3G et donc acheté les credit ensuite ?
elle coute 149 euros sans abonnement (donc pus de la dif entre 3G et wifi) mais permet de connecter 5 appareil

vus avez des avis ?


----------



## NicoN (5 Décembre 2010)

J'ai la clé Orange Domino (3G - WIFI) et cela marche parfaitement avec mon IPAD WIFI aucun soucis de connexion.

Avantage la clé me coute que quelques euros par mois avec mon abonnement ADSL Orange pour 2h de connexion (Formule Plus Clé 3G+ internet + TV + téléphone), si jamais je dépense plus cela s'ajuste sur un forfait plus gros ...

Nico


----------



## arnowood (5 Décembre 2010)

NicoN a dit:


> J'ai la clé Orange Domino (3G - WIFI) et cela marche parfaitement avec mon IPAD WIFI aucun soucis de connexion.
> 
> Avantage la clé me coute que quelques euros par mois avec mon abonnement ADSL Orange pour 2h de connexion (Formule Plus Clé 3G+ internet + TV + téléphone), si jamais je dépense plus cela s'ajuste sur un forfait plus gros ...
> 
> Nico



hum interessant !!
alors is je résumé tu as un clé routeur wifi et 3G, ton ipad se connecte en wifi dessus et hp tu as le web..
c'est cool

par contre combien te coute la clé sur l'abonnement ?
49 euros je crois si avec abonnement.
mais apres ?
moi j ai un abo orange maison internet + TV + TEL et un iphone 3GS mais voila .. comment faire pour avoir la clé ? dans mon abo ?


----------



## NicoN (5 Décembre 2010)

Tu peux changer d'offre pour prendre une formule ADSL + clé 3G+ regarde dans ton interface orange. De mémoire la clé coute dans les 50 &#8364; à ce moment là.

Tu as ce forfait aussi par exemple :





Nico


----------



## Lyspatt (31 Décembre 2010)

J'ai moi aussi la cle 3G "domino"et cela marchait bien au début septembre et depuis mon i Pad n'en veut plus
Il l'indique périphérique trop lourd
Avez vous le meme cas?
J'ai l'offre orange avec les 2 heures de3g par mois


----------

